# Calming daughters wether



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

One of our 4 wethers is an absolute drama queen. We've worked with him daily in 15 min increments but even after months of training he still freaks out from time to time. Today we took him to get weighed and he screamed, layed down, stood on his back legs & just went crazy. Our feed dealer suggested we use Sullivan's Show Sheep Paste to calm him when showing. Has anyone else used this or something similar?


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

I have never seen anything like this used with sheep or goats but I have with cattle.. My advise is to make sure the show you are going to allows things like this and use it at home once or twice to see how he reacts to it!


----------

